# Voltage at speaker terminal but, no aoudio output



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I get between 14-41 volts at the output terminal. But, no music from the sub. I switched subs and still nothing.

What gives?

It is an Xtant 6.1

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

if the sub don't even move, well the circuit between the amp terminal and the sub is open.

try to measure at the sub terminal if there's voltage, then measure at the sub box terminal (inside/outside)... this way you will find where the failure is.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

measuring ac or dc?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

To answer both of you, the amp took a crap Fri night. I took new AC?DC measurements about an hour ago I came out with 3-7 vac.

So I pulled it, took it apart and, all 4 large caps ELNA(63v-5600uf(M)-ce 85c) tops are in various stages of bulging. This is no good yes?

There is a missing screw along the rail holding the fet's down. So I am thinking that it has been worked before? Maybe not?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

freemind said:


> To answer both of you, the amp took a crap Fri night. I took new AC?DC measurements about an hour ago I came out with 3-7 vac.
> 
> So I pulled it, took it apart and, all 4 large caps ELNA(63v-5600uf(M)-ce 85c) tops are in various stages of bulging. This is no good yes?
> 
> There is a missing screw along the rail holding the fet's down. So I am thinking that it has been worked before? Maybe not?


Yea those caps are history, they'll need to be replaced with the same value/voltage but idealy with 105c rated caps (the high frequency ripple coming out of the rectifier heats the powersupply caps internally, low quality caps will bulge/leak/go boom)

Missing screws is a pretty good indication it's been played with in the past yes, it's possible it failed in the past and wasn't completely repaired properly.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Volenti said:


> Yea those caps are history, they'll need to be replaced with the same value/voltage but idealy with 105c rated caps (the high frequency ripple coming out of the rectifier heats the powersupply caps internally, low quality caps will bulge/leak/go boom)
> 
> Missing screws is a pretty good indication it's been played with in the past yes, it's possible it failed in the past and wasn't completely repaired properly.


Thank you for the input.

My next question is, if I go forward and try to do my own repair,

what supplies do I need besides the 105c caps, solder, wick, soldering iron, wet sponge?

I tried to repair another amp once(also an Xtant)and failed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm no expert on amp repairs.... But you must make sure it is really the caps giving you problems. Sometimes that is not the cause. If your amp are old, there might be other problems.


----------

